# C`tan Shard - Dragon



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is my conversion to represent a shard of the Void Dragon. 


Basis was the finecast Deceiver for the pose primarily, after this I relied heavily on plasticard and greenstuff to complete the transformation. My inspiration was the metal Bahamut featured in many Final Fantasy games, however such a complete remodelling was impossible with my limited patience. 


Feedback and questions welcome, as are critiques. I will post further pics as I paint, for which I am also open to suggestions.  

Rear view:










Left view: 










Right view: 










Front view:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good, the draconic features are very subtle as is appropriate. All in all a very effective conversion; clearly looks like what it's supposed to be and is highly creative but practical. Bonus for having a converted c'tan which is something seldom seen. 

How did you find working with the finecast c'tan for converting? I was thinking of picking up a couple more decievers and just painting them differently to represent different deceiver shards but yours has got my creative juices flowing.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats pretty cool man but i would make it more Dragonish...maybe some scales and no abbs?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Finecast c`tan are fantastic. They have the bulk to not lose integrity in heat, and the resin itself is so easy to cut, reshape and sculpt over so anything can be done really. Frankly the plasticard was more challenging to work with. :laugh: 

I`ve been tossing up ideas for what I could do with the Nightbringer, but it would likely involve replacing the entire top half of it.


@Azkaellon, yeah, but like I said, Bahamut. And Bahamut is anthromorphic with draconic features, so the humanoid elements had to stay.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good balance between keeping the aesthetic of the vanilla C'Tan and making it look clearly distinct.

Do you have a paint scheme in mind yet?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am thinking a darkish blue metallic. 

But it would be nice to have something glowing if i can manage it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would go for the blue-metallic on the outer bits with a glowing middle extending out - like it has a great inner power and that it is heating(?) the rest of the c'tan slightly.

Lovely conversion though, like it


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure how the fluff stands now with the Void Dragon and Mars but if the connection is still there I think the wings painted in a deep rust colour would look cool and would contrast nicely with a metallic blue body. 
Just as a way of not so subtly hinting at the connection between the Dragon and Admech, if it still stands that is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Not sure how the fluff stands now with the Void Dragon and Mars but if the connection is still there I think the wings painted in a deep rust colour would look cool and would contrast nicely with a metallic blue body.
> Just as a way of not so subtly hinting at the connection between the Dragon and Admech, if it still stands that is.


Fluffwise, I simply assume there is ONE of many Dragon shards on Mars. So I think the connection is still valid, but not required. I chose this for love of dragons, not admech relevance. 


@Bubble, I use the pyreshards upgrade, so I was considering having his hands glowing. However, a glow from where his heart would be sounds like it could work as well. :so_happy: 

So if the dragon is blue, what color should his pyre be?


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

head looks huge compared to those spinally little legs.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to blatantly steal this idea. Very cool model man!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

This pleases me. Now you're really putting the pressure on for me to brew up my own unique third C'tan...Shard... Yeah, shards.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its pyramid head in space!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> So if the dragon is blue, what color should his pyre be?


Orange would provide some contrast. I know Blue Dragons are considered to be the lightning dragons so maybe a form of white and light blue? Just throwing some ideas out there, the model looks nice and can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd suggest metallic blue plates over a dark glossy red, but he'd end up looking too much like a Behemoth-hive Tyranid. Metallic blue over a glossy gunmetal? Go for something really alien.

As an aside, I've been slow-brewing a design for the Dragon for a _long_ time, now that the C'tan are Finecast, I might actually be able to pull it off.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

It's been sitting on my mind for a while; perhaps using the Terrorgeist(?)/Zombie-Dragon from the WHFB Vampire Counts list? Similarly, the Necrosphinx from the Tomb Kings list.

Painting it up in metallics and eerie-neon lighting might work well, perhaps?

That sort of thing, I think, could be very cool looking and pretty obviously 'the Void Dragon', after a fashion.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Its pyramid head in space!


Yeah, that`s exactly what four guys at gw said... 

True though I guess. :laugh: 



Lucio said:


> Orange would provide some contrast. I know Blue Dragons are considered to be the lightning dragons so maybe a form of white and light blue? Just throwing some ideas out there, the model looks nice and can't wait to see it painted.



I`ve begun painting. The body is mid to dark blue atm, and the armour is a metallic purple. I`m going to paint glyphs over the purple to contrast, and have the arms and chest glowing with an inner fire. The glow will be either blue or orange depending on whether I can manage it. 

The veil/robes/whatever they are will be a challenge to tie in. As ever I am open to suggestions, because at the moment i`m just winging it. :laugh:


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

You could go really crazy and either blend in gold/silver or get some iridescent purple paint for the armour, that would really set the model off.

Orange sounds good for the inner glow, and perhaps give the robes a similar treatment. Maybe if you're really feeling ambitious, try and make them look like wisps of fiery energy...


----------



## MatrimC (May 8, 2011)

Xisor said:


> It's been sitting on my mind for a while; perhaps using the Terrorgeist(?)/Zombie-Dragon from the WHFB Vampire Counts list? Similarly, the Necrosphinx from the Tomb Kings list.
> 
> Painting it up in metallics and eerie-neon lighting might work well, perhaps?
> 
> That sort of thing, I think, could be very cool looking and pretty obviously 'the Void Dragon', after a fashion.


I am starting my own dragon shard Using the Zombie-Dragon as well as the Galrauch models. Focusing much more on the Draconic aspect, because I feel the Void Dragon would be very individualistic in his quest for power.

I was wondering if you have a rules set for actually fielding him in battle?


----------

